# κατσικανιάρης



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2009)

Αναζητείται ο ορισμός της λέξης _*κατσικανιάρης*_. Το σώμα, το υλικό δηλαδή που έχουμε συγκεντρώσει προκειμένου να το εξετάσουμε επιστημονικά, είναι το ακόλουθο:

*«Τι φάουλ μωρή σαρπαντίνα, κατσικανιάρη, τραγί, μούσχαρε, ε μούσκαρε!»*

Οπτικοακουστικό βοήθημα ανωτέρω σώματος κειμένου (μαζί με την αυθεντική allenatoreια σκηνή που ενέπνευσε τους διαφημιστές):




 
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει με βεβαιότητα τη σημασία της λέξης, ας μου την πει παρακαλώ, καθότι εγώ μόνο εικασίες μπόρεσα να κάνω. Πάντως η κατάληξη _-ιάρης_ κατά κανόνα χρησιμοποιείται σε παράγωγα μειωτικά ή για να δηλώσει επαγγελματική ιδιότητα. Άρα ο κατσικανιάρης έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι (1) ο γιδοβοσκός, (2) ο κατσικόμορφος, (3) ο καλικάντζαρος —έχουμε τα _κατσικάς_ & _κατσικοπόδαρος_— και (4) ο αιγοκοίτης (τραβηγμένο;).

Βέβαια, ορισμένοι θεωρούν ότι αυτό που λέει ο ήρωας είναι στην πραγματικότητα η λέξη _κατσιγανιάρης_. Η σχέση στα ευρήματα είναι 31 προς 1 (248 κατσικανιάρης έναντι 8 κατσιγανιάρης) κι έτσι, αν κι εγώ _κατσιγανιάρης_ μού φαινόταν ότι άκουγα, τελικά θεώρησα επικρατέστερο το _κατσικανιάρης_ — μπορεί όμως και να μην είναι έτσι, κι απλώς να επηρεάζει τους τηλεθεατές η ύπαρξη αρκετών λέξεων από _κατσικ-_. Τέλος πάντων, εδώ το _κατσι-_ τι να 'ναι — ο ζαρωμένος (_κατσιάζω_) ή κάτι άλλο; Πάντως _γανιάρης_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μπορεί να είναι (1) ο γανωματής, (2) ο μαυριδερός —από τη _γανιάδα_—, (3) ο ξεφτιλισμένος —από τη _γάνα_ της διαπόμπευσης— και (4) ο ταλαιπωρημένος — από σημασία τού _γανιάζω_.

Να σημειωθεί ότι στη συνέντευξη του πρωταγωνιστή της διαφήμισης αναφέρεται ότι η εκφερόμενη λέξη είναι _κατσιγιανιάρης_, χωρίς όμως καθόλου ευρήματα.


ΥΓ1 Απίστευτη λεξιπλασία το «Γυπεδούχος» στον τοίχο — respect!

ΥΓ2 Τι να πρωτοπείς για την τέλεια αποτύπωση του τυπικού επαρχιακού γηπέδου ποδοσφαίρου, με την υποχρεωτική γκρεμίλα απ' τη μια και την πλαγιά απ΄την άλλη, με τον απίστευτα εμβληματικό μεσήλικα αναπληρωματικό παίκτη με το μαύρο γυαλί, με τα «βρόμικα» — μιλάμε για μία από τις κορυφαίες ελληνικές διαφημίσεις όλων των εποχών!

ΥΓ3 Περιττεύει να πούμε ότι το πραγματικό απόγειο των τεκταινομένων είναι εκείνο το θεϊκό «Ο Βασίλης να πάρει την πτέρυγα μόνος του και ο Κώστας να πάει απέναντι!» στο τέλος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Παρότι δεν έχω καμιά θέση να δίνω απάντηση σε ερώτηση για την αργκό των γηπέδων, το δικό μου μυαλό πήγε στο _κατσικοπόδαρος_ που λες κι εσύ. Δηλαδή από την _κατσίκα_ σε συγχώνευση με το _κανί_ και το —_ιάρης_.

Ένα παράδειγμα που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο που θα υποστήριζε αυτή τη σημασία αν όχι την ετυμολογία (αναφέρει πάντως το «τραγί»):

Τι περιμένουν όμως όταν ο... κατσικανιάρης ο Σίλβα χάνει δύο φορές σίγουρα γκόλ σε κενή εστία; Αλήθεια αυτό το τραγί το πληρώνουν δύο εκατομμύρια τον χρόνο;
(Ημ/νία 4/1/09)

Για τη σημασία θα σου δώσει σίγουρη απάντηση ο Γεωργίου.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2009)

Πάντως εδώ η προσβολή έχει στόχο το διαιτητή, οπότε έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο _κατσικοπόδαρος_ (με τη σημασία του γρουσούζη) μάλλον δεν είναι αυτό που θέλει να πει ο ποιητής — γι' αυτό και σκέφτηκα μήπως το τραβάει προς την έννοια του _καλικάντζαρου_ (που είναι μία γενικότερης χρήσης ήπια προσβολή).


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Δύο εκδοχές (για την περίπτωση που είναι εύστοχη η μαντεψιά μου):

1. Όταν μια (υβριστική συνήθως) έκφραση δεν έχει απολύτως σαφές νόημα, η χρήση της είναι πιθανόν να επεκταθεί κι εκεί που δεν κολλάει. [Βλέπε _καλικάντζαρος_ που λες εσύ.]

2. Όταν ανοίγει ο οχετός, δεν κάνει πολλές διακρίσεις. Αν δεν ήταν διαφήμιση, αλλά πραγματική ζωή, είναι πιθανό να είχε πει πολύ πιο ανάρμοστα (δεν θες παραδείγματα, έτσι;).


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Μην παρασύρεστε, δεν είναι αυθεντική ηχογράφηση του Samuel Baud-Bovy να χρειάζεται τη σούπερ-ανάλυση. Ένας διαφημιστής με οξυδερκείς κεραίες τη σκέφτηκε, για το ηχηκοινωκωμικό της εφέ και ως φαίνεται πέτυχε διάνα.


----------



## Elena (Jan 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Παρότι δεν έχω καμιά θέση να δίνω απάντηση σε ερώτηση για την αργκό των γηπέδων, το δικό μου μυαλό πήγε στο _κατσικοπόδαρος_ που λες κι εσύ. Δηλαδή από την _κατσίκα_ σε συγχώνευση με το _κανί_ και το —_ιάρης_.



Ναι, τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι; -αν και αποκλίνει από τα ήδη υπάρχοντα «στραβοκάνης» και «καλαμοκάνης».



17+ παραγράφους το τραγί ήδη  :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Μην παρασύρεστε, δεν είναι αυθεντική ηχογράφηση του Samuel Baud-Bovy να χρειάζεται τη σούπερ-ανάλυση. Ένας διαφημιστής με οξυδερκείς κεραίες τη σκέφτηκε, για το ηχηκοινωκωμικό της εφέ και ως φαίνεται πέτυχε διάνα.


Μην παρασύρεστε κι εσείς, αγαπητέ :) — περισσότερο για ένα νήμα εκδήλωσης θαυμασμού στην πιθανότατα κορυφαία διαφήμιση του '08 πρόκειται, παρά για μία γλωσσολογική πραγματεία.  Άλλωστε είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι η συγκεκριμένη λέξη θα αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται από ορισμένους, οπότε η χρήση —όπως πάντα— θα ξεκαθαρίσει τα πράγματα όσον αφορά τη σημασία/-ες που θέλουν οι χρήστες της να έχει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Καλημέρα, Ωραία. Καθώς θα περιμένουμε τον κατσικανιάρη να αποφασίσει πού θα κάτσει, να ορισμένα πιο ουσιαστικά ερωτήματα:

Γιατί έγραψες _σαρπαντίνα_ αντί για _σερπαντίνα_;
Ποια είναι η σχέση της σερπαντίνας με το serpent;
Γιατί εκεί που έχουμε δασεία στα ελληνικά (ερπετό, έξι, επτά, άλας κ.ά.), έχουμε s– στις ομόρριζες (serpent, six, seven, salt, etc.);

Αυτά για αρχή.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Έλα βρε nickel, o σύμπας κόσμος ξέρει ότι το ΠΙΕ προφωνηεντικό *s στα Ελληνικά γίνεται δασεία. Το πρόβλημα ανακύπτει όταν αποπειραθούμε να εξηγήσουμε τύπους όπως το ομηρικό _συς_ ή τα τοπωνύμια _Σελλάνα_, _Σελλασία_ κλπ.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Υπάρχει και το "κατσικανό", ε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Έλα βρε nickel, o σύμπας κόσμος ξέρει ότι το ΠΙΕ προφωνηεντικό *s στα Ελληνικά γίνεται δασεία. Το πρόβλημα ανακύπτει όταν αποπειραθούμε να εξηγήσουμε τύπους όπως το ομηρικό _συς_ ή τα τοπωνύμια _Σελλάνα_, _Σελλασία_ κλπ.



Σ' ένα διαδικτυακό στέκι με πολλούς περαστικούς, που δεν γεννήθηκαν όλοι με τη θεία φώτιση ή δεν έχουν περάσει από κάποια μεγάλη του γένους σχολή, υπάρχει πάντα αναγνωστικό κοινό για μια ωραία ιστορία ωραία ειπωμένη — εκτός αν ξέρετε κάποια διαδικτυακή σελίδα που να λέει ήδη αυτή την ιστορία με τρόπο που θα τράβαγε ακόμα και όσους θα μπουν εδώ για να διαβάσουν για τον κατσικανιάρη.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να μας την πέσει ο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιος καθηγητής κ. Σωγαμβριώτης!


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα δίθυρε δίπυλε! Να είσαι διατεθειμένος να καταθέσεις κάτι που (νομίζεις ότι) ξέρεις καλά και που δεν το ξέρουν όλοι, με τον κίνδυνο να έρθει ο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιος και να σου κάνει τα μούτρα πατσά. Ωστόσο, αν τηρείς το «μη βλάπτειν» του Ιπποκράτη, όλο και κάτι θετικό θα αφήσει ένα καλογραμμένο κομμάτι, κι ας μην είναι από ειδικό.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Δύσκολα μου βάζεις. Από το "ξέρω" μέχρι το "διδάσκω" υπάρχει απόσταση. Πόσο μάλλον για άτομα που σε άλλες επιστήμες θητεύουμε και όπου τα λάθη έχουν πραγματικές συνέπειες σε πραγματικούς ανθρώπους. Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα αυτής της χώρας είναι ότι όλοι θεωρούν εαυτούς γνώστες και ειδικούς.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> 1. Γιατί έγραψες _σαρπαντίνα_ αντί για _σερπαντίνα_;
> 2. Ποια είναι η σχέση της σερπαντίνας με το serpent;
> 3. Γιατί εκεί που έχουμε δασεία στα ελληνικά (ερπετό, έξι, επτά, άλας κ.ά.), έχουμε s– στις ομόρριζες (serpent, six, seven, salt, etc.);
> 4. Αυτά για αρχή.


1. Έτσι, πιο λαϊκότροπα, πιο "μάγκικα", μου βγαίνει εμένα όταν εκστομίζεται για προσβολή (και κάπως έτσι ενδεχομένως να 'θελε να την ακούσει και τ' αφτί μου στη διαφήμιση) — γεμίζει το στόμα σου με τα τρία α! :) Τώρα, αν παραθέσω παραδείγματα τροπής ε->α (ή ε-α -> α-α), παίρνω παραπάνω πόντους, δάσκαλε; 

2. Η _σερπαντίνα_ προέρχεται από την ίδια λατινική λέξη _serpere_ (=έρπω) που δίνει και το _serpent_, και σημαίνει "οφιοειδής" (λόγω του σχήματός της). Να σημειώσω ότι ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ την ανάγουν άμεσα σε γαλλικό έτυμον, αλλά διαφωνούν στην ορθογράφησή του (δίνουν _serpantin_ και _serpentine_ αντίστοιχα), το Πρωίας ωστόσο λέει ότι η λέξη είναι ιταλική. Πάντως το επίθετο _serpentine_ στην αγγλική έχει τρεις διακριτές σημασίες, και δίνω το ετυμολογικό σημείωμα από εδώ:


> serpentine (n.)
> c.1408, "plant reputed to contain antivenom," from O.Fr. serpentin (fem. serpentine), from L.L. serpentius "of a serpent," from L. serpentem (nom. serpens) "snake" (see serpent). As the name of a greenish mineral, attested from 1426. The adj. meaning "twisting, winding" first recorded 1615 (an earlier adj. meaning "having the evil qualities of a serpent" is recorded from 1387). The winding lake of that name in Hyde Park, London, was constructed in 1730.


3. Απαντήθηκε ήδη (με πολύ καλύτερο τρόπο απ' ό,τι θα κατάφερνα ποτέ εγώ) από τον dipylos.

4. Αναμένουμε εναγωνίως. Θα περιέχει σερπεντίτες, οφίαυλους και σερπιερίνες, ή θα αλλάξουμε ΠΙΕ ρίζα αυτήν τη φορά; Ή θα αναρωτηθούμε γιατί το _έρπω_ (το ρήμα, δηλαδή) στην αγγλική έχει μόνο δύο κυρίαρχες λέξεις (_creep_, _crawl_) απώτερης σκανδιναβικής προέλευσης, κι εκεί δεν μπόρεσε το _serp-_ να εισχωρήσει — ενώ και το δικό μας _έρπ-_ μόνο ένα _herpes_ κατάφερε να δώσει; ;)



dipylos said:


> Υπάρχει και το "κατσικανό", ε;


Θέλουμε ορισμό! :)


ΥΓ1 Ναι, Νίκο, είναι συχνά μεγάλο το ρίσκο να λες δημόσια κάτι που νομίζεις ότι ξέρεις και στην πορεία να αποδεικνύεται ότι έγιναν τα μούτρα σου πατσάς από κάποιον που ήξερε καλύτερα (ή πραγματικά...). Αλλά αξίζει όλο αυτό το ρίσκο και με το παραπάνω, διότι αλλιώς —εγώ, τουλάχιστον— δεν θα μάθαινα ποτέ. Θα νόμιζα ότι ήξερα, και τέτοια νομίσματα δεν έχουν καμία αξία. Απλώς για να 'μαι σίγουρος έβαλα τη δέουσα Δήλωση Αποποίησης Ευθύνης στην υπογραφή μου. 

ΥΓ2 Ναι, δίπυλε, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα αυτής της χώρας είναι ότι όλοι θεωρούν εαυτούς γνώστες και ειδικούς. Ένα άλλο, και υποθέτω θα συμφωνείς κι εσύ, είναι ότι συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται αφορισμοί.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Zazula, γενικώς μισώ τις γενικεύσεις!  Κατσικανό είναι το βυζί στα καλιαρντά, νομίζω. Ανεξαρτήτως αυτού, μου είπαν ότι η διαφήμιση έχει δημιουργήσει _γενικευμένο_  ενδιαφέρον και ότι κάποιος είπε στο ράδιο πως "κατσικανιάρης" είναι Κρητικός ιδιωματισμός που σημαίνει *ζαβολιάρης*, πράγμα που ταιριάζει και με το σενάριο της διαφήμισης. Σωστό, λάθος, δεν ξέρω.

Τώρα για τα ΠΙΕ και τα λοιπά που πάει εντέχνως να με τουμπάρει ο πονηρίδης ;) ο nickel, δεν ψήνομαι, αλλά όποιος (αληθινά ενδιαφέρεται και) ψάχνει, βρίσκει :) - και αυτό ισχύει _γενικώς_.
Μια καλή αρχή εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proto-Greek_language
http://www.bartleby.com/61/IEroots.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indo-European_sound_laws
http://www.indo-european.nl/ied/pdf/pre-greek.pdf
http://www.perizitito.gr/product.php?productid=108522

Για το "συς" όμως δεν μου απαντάτε και είμαι και "του Πρακτικού" άπραγο μαθητούδι. ;)


----------



## crystal (Jan 6, 2009)

Για την εκδοχή του ''κατσιγανιάρη'', θυμήθηκα και τον ''κατσίγαρο'': έτσι λένε στην Κρήτη τα απομεινάρια της ελιάς όταν αλέθεται - αυτή την μαύρη κρούστα που βγαίνει στην άκρη όταν πιέζεται η ελιά στο μηχάνημα και αφήνει στο δοχείο το καθαρό λάδι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σ' ένα διαδικτυακό στέκι με πολλούς περαστικούς, που δεν γεννήθηκαν όλοι με τη θεία φώτιση ή δεν έχουν περάσει από κάποια μεγάλη του γένους σχολή, υπάρχει πάντα αναγνωστικό κοινό για μια ωραία ιστορία ωραία ειπωμένη.





nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, αν τηρείς το «μη βλάπτειν» του Ιπποκράτη (...)


Εγώ, ας πούμε, από αυτό το νήμα έμαθα ότι το σλόγκαν της Google είναι ιπποκράτειας ρίζας!


crystal said:


> Για την εκδοχή του ''κατσιγανιάρη'', θυμήθηκα και τον ''κατσίγαρο'': έτσι λένε στην Κρήτη τα απομεινάρια της ελιάς όταν αλέθεται - αυτή την μαύρη κρούστα που βγαίνει στην άκρη όταν πιέζεται η ελιά στο μηχάνημα και αφήνει στο δοχείο το καθαρό λάδι.


...ενώ η ίδια κυλάει στο παραδίπλα ποτάμι ολόμαυρη και "μυρωδάτη"...


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 7, 2009)

Excuse me for burping αλλά το κατσικανιά εγώ το ξέρω ως συνώνυμο του ζαβολιά, παρατυπία, καπέλωμα. Εν προκειμένω ΄θεομπαίχτη', θαρρώ, τον αποκαλεί.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Τώρα που είναι νύχτα και ώρα για νάνι, ποιό καλό παιδάκι θα απαγγείλει την προσευχή του Αχιλλέα και θα σχολιάσει ποιοί _χαμαιεύναι ανιπτόποδες_ (μπλιαχ);


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

Κολλημένος εσύ με το ΠΙΕ Σίγμα! Θα βγάλεις *σ*έρπη στο τέλος! Μίλα τέλος πάντων Νέα *σ*ελληνικά! :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Πάντως η τροπή _*s-_ σε _h-_ έγινε _αφότου_ φύγαμε από το *Σ*είριο, αλλιώς θα λεγόταν Είριος.


----------



## crystal (Jan 7, 2009)

> ...ενώ η ίδια κυλάει στο παραδίπλα ποτάμι ολόμαυρη και "μυρωδάτη"...



Σύμφωνα με εικασίες του πατέρα μου, καταλήγει επίσης στα βαζάκια με πάστα ελιάς του εμπορίου (που εγώ, ασυγκίνητη, τα κατεβάζω δυο-δυο).


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jan 8, 2009)

*σῦς*



dipylos said:


> Για το "συς" όμως δεν μου απαντάτε (...)



Μολονότι το ζήτημα του αρχικού προφωνηεντικού συριστικού (#sV-) είναι εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκο, ας αρκεστούμε εδώ στην παρατήρηση ότι το αρχ. _σῦς / ὗς _(ήδη ένσιγμο μυκηναϊκό σύνθετο _su-qo-ta: συβώτᾱ-ς_ «χοιροβοσκός») θεωρείται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δάνειο από γειτονική Ι.Ε. γλώσσα που διατηρούσε το αρχικό s-. Περισσότερες υποθέσεις αναφέρονται αναλυτικά στο σχετικό λήμμα τού ΛΝΕΓ.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2010)

Επειδή διαπίστωσα ότι πλέον δεν δουλεύει ο αρχικός βιντεοσύνδεσμος:




 




 


nickel said:


> Γιατί έγραψες _σαρπαντίνα_ αντί για _σερπαντίνα_;


Το φαινόμενο αυτό ονομάζεται *προληπτική αφομοίωση *, και μας έδωσε το _σπαρματσέτο_ από το _σπερματσέτο_ (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=62723&postcount=2), το _αφαλός_ από το _ομφαλός_, το _αργαλειός_ από το _εργαλειός_ κλπ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 20, 2010)

Το *κατσικανιάρης *θα μπορούσε να είναι παραφθορά του *κατσικονούρης*, αυτός που έχει ουρά κατσικιού, που παραπέμπει στην ουρά του Διαβόλου. Ως υβριστική έκφραση είναι πολύ πιο οξεία από το παραπλήσιο μεν αλλά ελαφρότερο _κατσικοπόδαρος _(που φέρνει κακή τύχη, γρουσούζης). Βλ. και Κατσικονούρης, Βασίλης, θεατρικός συγγραφέας.


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 20, 2010)

Δηλ. _Κορδονούρης_, αυτός που έχει τεντωμένη ουρά, ή κάτι τέτοιο; Απαντάται επίσης σε επίθετο.

Αγαπημένη μου ατάκα απο την διαφήμιση, το ''ελα πάμε'' προς τους παίχτες, εν μέσω ''να εδω θα κάτσω'' και ''φρόνιμος θα κάτσω...''.


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2010)

Gutbucket said:


> Excuse me for burping αλλά το κατσικανιά εγώ το ξέρω ως συνώνυμο του ζαβολιά, παρατυπία, καπέλωμα. Εν προκειμένω ΄θεομπαίχτη', θαρρώ, τον αποκαλεί.


 
Να τολμήσω κι εγώ μια υπόθεση: μήπως είναι ο _κατσουκανιάρης_; 
Γιατί _κατσουκανιά_ θυμάμαι - αμυδρά από τα μικράτα μου στην Κρήτη - να λέμε στο παιχνίδι τη ζαβολιά, την ατιμία, και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν σήμερα. Ταιριάζει γάντι στη χρήση, αν και δεν είναι καμιά βαριά βρισιά, αλλά όπως λέει και ο Νίκελ παραπάνω στο #2, η γλώσσα της διαφήμισης δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τη γηπεδική, αν θέλει να πάρει άδεια προβολής. Και το _μούσκαρε _(έτσι, με το ρωμαλέο κ) το θυμάμαι από τότε να κοσμεί όσους είχαν την οξύνοια βοοειδούς. Άσχετο μάλλον, αλλά μια που πιάσαμε τις ζαβολιές: τρικαλιστί, η ζαβολιά είναι _τσουνιά._

Παραπροϊόντα της αναζήτησης, μια μαντινάδα για μπλόγκερς :):
Ωσάν το ξωμονάστηρο 
που δεν το λειτουργούνε 
μοιάζει το blog το ενεργό 
που αθρώποι δεν πατούνε

κι αυτό το _παλαιινό _ανέκδοτο από εδώ: 

ΑΕΡΕΣ
Στο κελαρικό εμπήκε με τρόπο να πάρει κανένα κομμάτι κρέας, μα στάθηκε άτυχος. Μόνο μια τραγίσια κοιλιά κρεμότανε σ’ ένα τσιγκέλι μαζί με μια αρμαθιά άντερα. Στο πι και φι τ’ άρπαξε και τα ‘χωσε στο πουκάμισο του μέσα με τη σκέψη πως θελα περάσει δυο - τρεις μέρες βασιλικά στο σπίτι του. Σα να μη συνέβαινε τίποτα ύστερα προχώρησε αδιάφορος για το σπίτι του. 
Μα και πάλι στάθηκε άτυχος. Ο σύντεκνός του που χόρευγε στην ομπρός μεριά τον είδε και του φώναξε να χορέψει. Επήγε, μια που χορεύγανε Χανιώτη. Έδωσε όμως εντολή στα όργανα ο σύντεκνος να παίξουνε μαλεβιζώτη. Τώρα πια δεν μπορούσε να φύγει κι άρχισε σεμνά-σεμνά. Η άκρη των εντέρων βγήκε απ’ το πουκάμισο κι όπως τη βοηθούσαν οι κινήσεις του χορού, άρχισε να κατηφορίζει. Σε λίγο κωλόσερνε ένα άντερο κοντά δυο μέτρα. Κάποιος απ’ έξω που τον είδε κατάλαβε την κατσουκανιά και τον επείραξε:
—Γιώργη, εχυθήκανε τ’ άντερα σου.
Κι ο άλλος με σιγουριά.
—Αέρες...


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2010)

Από Ιεράπετρα:

Ο εργολάβος θα έπρεπε να είχε τελειώσει προ πολλού, σύμφωνα με την σύμβαση που έχει υπογράψει. Άρα τώρα όπως λένε και οι μηχανικοί είναι εκπρόθεσμος. Τι θα γίνει, πώς θα πληρωθεί αν ολοκληρώσει το έργο, που θα το ολοκληρώσει εκπρόθεσμα. Μας είπαν ότι υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, αλλά θα πρέπει να γίνει *κατσουκανιά* (κατά το _κατσουκανιάρη_ της διαφήμισης του ΟΤΕ). Και εντάξει αν είναι να γλυτώσει λεφτά ο Δήμος να γίνει η κατσουκανιά!!! Δεν θα μπορούσε όμως να είχε ολοκληρωθεί το έργο στην ώρα του;


----------

